# My wife is finally willing to gain



## obesewatcha85 (Nov 18, 2012)

ok no novel but i have to be honest. i have been a member for a while and mainly read posts to find a reason to accept my preference. i have been with very large woman (500 plus)and it never worked out mainly because of guilt on my part but i joined the US NAVY 5 years ago and have 2 kids. i have been married for 5 years and the woman i am with is thick (plus sized in every area especially the booty) she accepts the fact i like ssbbws, but has explained she didnt want to be that big and didnt really like when i showed her pictures of Patty. I know what i like but i know she is the woman i want to be with. she is a wonderful mother to the kids i cant live without. the thing is, after years of compromise, i have reenlisted for 5 more years and for that she has decided to gain until i go on deployment for 10 months in july. i am excited but since she has started i find myself (over doing it) with her out of excitment. she is not a big eater but a snacker. she is not turned on by the gaining process but isnt bothered by the gaining either. so i dont know how to find the medium and when i ask for things like weighing or eating extra she gets put off. right now she is about 300 and her top weight since i have known her is 320 before she had our 2nd, she said she is willing to hit 400 but not much more, and i know that is very hard and dangerous in the time frame giving but she is willing to give it everything, the advice i am asking for is how to approach the situation. please community. i have been with 500 plus and they hated life, i have finally found a woman i love that will gain only because the military will pay for the surgery she has always wanted so in a year she will get the gastric and i WILL be fully supportive because i want her to be healthy to raise my kids and be with me which i know is frowned upon in this community so i am sorry. i have been a fan since carolyn, betsy(even on feederfantasy), patty and even thru kelly ash, and golden. but this will be the last chance i get and i dont want to loose it. please help me with things to say and things to approach her with, ideas to make her enjoy it more and not to turn her off. i will keep u updated and she is enjoying the freedom of eating what she wants, i just want advice on how to speak to her to keep her involved. please no disrespectful comments. i have been with ssbbw's and this is the 1. she is a good woman and i love her. i am serving my country to support my family and once she looses it i HOPE i can handle it and i want to, it will be hard but please give me some advice to make this the chance of a lifetime. she understands the fetish but the other night we got some donuts and she tried eating them in bed(3) before (grown folk) and she didnt get turned on so i realize it wont be like i have always imaged but she eats alot more now and loves snacking knowing i like it so i know the weight will come, i guess i should just sit back and watch but its hard when u want to encourage and say more. help please before i ruin things.


----------



## Tad (Nov 19, 2012)

1) You really to include some paragraph breaks to keep the wall of text from being so overwhelming.

2) Same principle in dealing with relationships, don't hit her with everything at once, try enjoying one thing at a time, spreading things out.

3) I'm pretty sure that most fat people are not FA--of others or of themselves. One can be fat, enjoy eating, even feel pretty decent about one's body, but not get turned on by being fat, getting fatter, stuffing, etc. To an FA these things may all go together, but for most people they don't. 

4) Make sure she has counselling to go with the surgery. WLS is not a trivial surgery, and the odds of it working well go up when other issues are also addressed. There is a WLS board here with various discussions (but no cheerleading for it). You should go and educate yourself, if you haven't already.

5) I'd really try to abandon numbers and targets. Take the pressure off of her reaching a certain weight or eating a certain amount or doing particular 'fat things.' She is doing a mind-bogglingly rare and special thing for you that you should be massively grateful for. Don't spoil it by being greedy for more fetish-y stuff. 

6) Honestly, I would worry about how much weight she can handle and still keep up with two kids. PLEASE make it clear to her that she can stop at any time if it is not right for her. As you said, you have a long future together and two wonderful kids to bring up, don't push her to a place where any of that could get harmed.

7) And I'll say it again, breathe....force some paragraph breaks into your thoughts and desires, take it one thing at a time and don't rush the next thing too much.


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 19, 2012)

Um, how about she doesn't purposely gain 80lbs prior to having a very serious surgery. Before my gastric bypass in 2000, I gained 7lbs and the doc was considering canceling it. Oh, there is so much to say here...Tad is right, as usual.


----------



## LurkingBBW (Nov 19, 2012)

Yet you wrote this just last month that you were looking for a fat Navy wife. You are quite a story teller apparently.

10-13-2012, 05:16 AM #13 
obesewatcha85 
Junior Member 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Check my record I don't reply ever but ur figure reminds me of a woman I lost to feeders and its sad but amazing how u make it look amazing she is alive Yall just didn't understand I'm in the us navy but navy wife is hard to find when u like them as big as I do. Thank u for sharing ur potential please help me find a fat navy wife its so hard as much as I move around


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 19, 2012)

LurkingBBW said:


> Yet you wrote this just last month that you were looking for a fat Navy wife. You are quite a story teller apparently.
> 
> 10-13-2012, 05:16 AM #13
> obesewatcha85
> ...



Oh snap .


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 20, 2012)

'*sigh*>>>>>>>>.more characters....ok


----------



## Tad (Nov 20, 2012)

ah well, I always try to give people the benefit of the doubt......but I hate when that ends up meaning I fall for a troll!


----------



## Falling Boy (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah....he also had a fiance that went from 500 pounds to 750 pounds before dying.....quite the storyteller indeed. Creepy.


----------

